# Very cool Columbia on Ebay!!



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 15, 2011)

Whats up with this? Very nice bike but the guy wont take any questions or bids. Any body know what this might be about? His add says he will block certain bidders. I have never had a transaction with the guy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Indian-Pope...ltDomain_0&hash=item35b6f1f5d0#ht_3502wt_1344


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 15, 2011)

Must be some sort of Ebay glitch. Never been blocked before. Anybody have any ideas, Joe says I'm not on his blocked bidders list.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have dealt with him before and I didn't have any problems. He does take bids and encourages all questions be asked BEFORE  bidding. I believe he has experienced the same problems I have on Ebay recently where people place bids, do some research/change their mind/can't get the money/etc... then try to back out. I just had a particularly nasty episode where the guy hit the BIN and then refused to pay until I filed a non-pay then he paid but threatened neg feedback--which he left (trying to get it removed through Ebay). I sent the bike he claimed he didn't get it but tracking showed otherwise and then he wanted a refund. Ebay found in my favor and the bike is his. Bottom line is I'm tired of dealing with deadbeats and I guess he is too.  v/r Shawn


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 16, 2011)

I might be guilty of shipping a little slow on occasion but my Ebay rating is Excellent and have never had a transaction with Joe. Ebay wont let me bid or ask questions, I found his email on the cabe and emailed him direct. Joe told me I was not on his blocked bidders list so I tried bidding again today and I am still blocked. Maybe I'll try to contact the "Ebay". Some body needs to start up some competition for Ebay. Craigslist is getting lamer all the time, I tried to put a link to a ebay add in my craigs add and they shut it down and wouldn't allow it. I know Ebay own's some if not all of craigslist but I would think they could help each other out.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 16, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I might be guilty of shipping a little slow on occasion but my Ebay rating is Excellent and have never had a transaction with Joe. Ebay wont let me bid or ask questions, I found his email on the cabe and emailed him direct. Joe told me I was not on his blocked bidders list so I tried bidding again today and I am still blocked. Maybe I'll try to contact the "Ebay". Some body needs to start up some competition for Ebay. Craigslist is getting lamer all the time, I tried to put a link to a ebay add in my craigs add and they shut it down and wouldn't allow it. I know Ebay own's some if not all of craigslist but I would think they could help each other out.




Same thing happened to one of my buyers. See if Joe will put you on his 'Buyer Block Exemption List'. Even if your not blocked that should fix the problem. Its on the 'Site Map' under 'Selling Activities'.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool, I'll email Joe and give him the link.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 16, 2011)

*blocked*

He may have "Buyer requirements" turn on to block people that don't have a paypal account, have had reported policy violations, unpaid item strikes, don't ship to location, and a couple others that will block you from bidding.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 16, 2011)

On another note, great news. Someone sued Ebay and I just got a check for 6.99. I'll have to go get me one of those fancy starbucks coffee's.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 17, 2011)

OK....OK........what about this bike? Any ideas on what it's really worth? What's a good bid??? How original is it? Looks to be original.......but what do I know. 

   Don


----------



## slick (Nov 17, 2011)

It's an awesome bike but how come the paint on the tank is so much darker than every other part of the bike? One of those tanks sold for almost $1k not long ago so i'm assuming the bike will go for $3k?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 17, 2011)

slick said:


> It's an awesome bike but how come the paint on the tank is so much darker than every other part of the bike? One of those tanks sold for almost $1k not long ago so i'm assuming the bike will go for $3k?






Real nice bike,, it looks like the tank and the rims match on the paint??? Maybe a 2 tone paint job?


----------

